# Meat rubs for competiton



## JC in GB (Apr 26, 2019)

I know this question has been asked numerous times but things are always changing...

Let's say for the sake of argument that you want a meat rub for a competitive cook.

What rub would you use for each meat?

Chicken
Brisket
Ribs
Pork Butt

Would you make your own rub or go with an off the shelf brand?

Some say that it isn't the pit, it is the pit master.  That may be true but I can see the pit master choosing the wrong rub being the difference between winning and eating your own leftovers. 

Like most things BBQ, I am sure the best rub for each meat type is a three hour argument.

I am just looking for what is trending now in the BBQ world for taste expectations.

Thanks in advance for any input...

JC


----------



## danbury (Apr 26, 2019)

Personally I think that the differences in rubs is about the same as taste buds on judges.  Just about all rubs have the same ingredients with differences in amounts.  For what it's worth, this is the one I've been using for about 15 years now.  I do play with it occasionally by adjusting things or adding something I think may be interesting.  But... all in all I think you'll find almost all rubs are similar.


Rub

1/2 Cup of Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup Paprika (Hungarian Sweet)
1/4 Cup Kosher Salt
1/2 Cup Sugar (Turbino is what I use(raw cane sugar)
1/2 Cup Granulated Garlic
1/4 Cup Granulated Onion
1/4 Cup Chili Powder
1/4 Cup Cumin
2   teaspoons Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Dry Mustard
1 Tablespoon Cayenne Pepper (I use less)

(I use this on everything)
Put it all in a big bowl and using your fingers, crumble up the brown sugar lumps and mix very good.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 26, 2019)

I also use what Danbury uses, maybe not the same amounts, but if I want a something different I go with this one, 1/2 cup salt, 1/4 garlic salt, 1/2 cup of cracked fennel, 1 1/2 cups dill weed, 1/2 cup black pepper(more or less depends on how spicy you want it) this is my version of porketta , not sure how it would fair in competition, but I love the flavor.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 26, 2019)

I have only done a couple of comps and the last one was a few years ago.  For what its worth for brisket went simple and used just salt pepper and garlic powder.  For the others used a store bought rub.  Got calls in pork and chicken.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 27, 2019)

I use a similar rub to the ones you described.

I have always had good results.  I usually add some mustard powder and celery salt to my beef rub.  

I like Jeff's original rub.  I am doing some St Louis style ribs right now with it.  I added a bit more salt.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2019)

I think it more of a where is the competition being held. Rubs like sauces vary in different regions. 

Chris


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I think it more of a where is the competition being held. Rubs like sauces vary in different regions.
> 
> Chris


Yes that makes sense.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 27, 2019)

I was looking at commercially available rubs and there are dozens.  I trust most of them are good products.  I guess if I want to really know, I will have to try them for myself.  

I am going to start with the kosmos q pork injection as pork butt will be the next smoke on my schedule.

I also want to try the butcher bbq chicken injection.

Harry Soo' s bird rub looks very good too.

So many options....


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2019)

Commercially made I really like McCormicks Roasted Garlic and herb(or Webers version) for poultry and Montreal steak for beef. Pork is usually just a blend of SPOG. Sometimes I toss in a shake or two of cayenne. Tonys creole is also climbing up the ladder of like.

Chris


----------



## danbury (Apr 27, 2019)

Being from Louisiana, I've been using Tony's seasoning pretty much all my life.  As well, Slap yo Mama and for a seasoning with no salt, Beniot's is great too.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Apr 29, 2019)

A lot will come down to preference. I like to make my own. Most of the store bought rubs I’ve tried had WAY too much salt in them. I have a rub recipe similar to 

 danbury
 and it never lets me down. Plus I know what all is in it so it’s easier to doctor up for a little different flavor or heat level if that’s what I’m wanting. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Commercially made I really like McCormicks Roasted Garlic and herb(or Webers version) for poultry and Montreal steak for beef. Pork is usually just a blend of SPOG. Sometimes I toss in a shake or two of cayenne. Tonys creole is also climbing up the ladder of like.
> 
> Chris


  I may have to try the roasted garlic & herb.  I use McCormicks sweet & smoky a lot for chicken and ribs.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 19, 2019)

danbury said:


> Personally I think that the differences in rubs is about the same as taste buds on judges.  Just about all rubs have the same ingredients with differences in amounts.  For what it's worth, this is the one I've been using for about 15 years now.  I do play with it occasionally by adjusting things or adding something I think may be interesting.  But... all in all I think you'll find almost all rubs are similar.
> 
> 
> Rub
> ...


Pretty amazing...EXACTLY the same ingredients I use for my go to, all purpose...I mean EXACTLY...slightly different proportions but even those are really close.
Great minds think alike


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2019)

For pork and chicken my rub is pretty standard as the ones although I sub out brown sugar for my home cooking to Lankanto Golden Monk Fruit. 

For beef I have been buying from Kroger containers of a Cocoa Espresso Salt. I mix that with coarse black pepper. Man it is MONEY on beef.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 19, 2019)

Heres my take...
I.like a sweeter rub on my pulled pork so it will be heavier in the sugar catagory...
On ribs I like a bit of heat with a so I'll cut sugar and add some component of heat.
Cayenne, chipotle, ancho chili 
hot(er) paprika...
On beef its savory and I up the SPOG and get some cumin and curry in there.
For chicken I love to get some mint, dill and thyme mixed in...
But IMHO rubs are about preference and as far as tastes go for judging...judging , as I understand , is very regional as far as flavor profiles go...what is hands down excellent in.Memphis Tennessee may not fly at all.in. Winston NC.
Just my $0.02
Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 19, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I was looking at commercially available rubs and there are dozens.  I trust most of them are good products.  I guess if I want to really know, I will have to try them for myself.
> 
> I am going to start with the kosmos q pork injection as pork butt will be the next smoke on my schedule.
> 
> ...


Butchers BBQ makes excellent products, I think you'll be happy with the choice...their brisket injection is superb.
Af far as rubs go...I've been smoking meat for about 20 years and there just wasn't ANY selection then compared to today...if I were starting.out now and didn't have years invested in developing my own, I'd just keep sampling different ones till I found what i liked...I've had some retail rubs given to me as gifts that were superb. 
Walt


----------



## JC in GB (May 19, 2019)

I am going to try some of the butcher BBQ products.  I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## zwiller (May 19, 2019)

To me competition = injections.  No rub can beat a good injection.


----------

